# Can't rsd-lite. error: can't mount /cache/recovery/command...etc



## Genaugmen (May 3, 2013)

I got this bionic recently that has some screwed up software on it. I can't do a factory reset without receiving this can't mount error message for several files in /cache/recovery/. RSD-lite stays on step 1 of the flashing process.RSD-lite gives no error, but there is also no progress in the flashing process. The one time I did get the phone to fully boot, it seems that it is on the factory ICS update, but I don't know what all has been done to the phone before I got it. Any suggestions? I just want to flash stock .246.


----------

